# Writing centered websites



## Bladespark (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm looking for places with an active community, where writing is what it's all about.  Not necessarily furry places, though those would be nice.  But it's just kind of the way things are that FA and these forums are not focused primarily on writing.  It takes a back seat to drawing here.

So, anybody know of any good ones?

I'm already aware of:
www.webooks.com 
www.authonomy.com 
www.writerswrule.com 
www.editred.com
www.writing.com 
www.fictionpress.com 

So far I haven't been hugely impressed by any writing sites, as far as being active, writing focused, and actually usable by somebody who doesn't want to spend months figuring out site navigation.  Though the ones I listed here seem at least halfway decent.

I found a few more that I didn't even bother to book mark, either because they were completely dead or because they wanted money to be a full member.  Or in one notable case because they wanted you to basically use them as agents and promise them a percentage of your book sales if you got found by a publisher on their site.  D:

Anybody got any good ones to add to the list?


----------



## Jwargod (Jul 18, 2009)

Pretty much nailed down everything when I was on a search for a place to commission writers. There's Yiffstar, although pretty much just porn, its mostly dedicate to writing. Reason why I've been hanging around there as of late. It's very active.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jul 18, 2009)

*Critique Circle*

Meetup will steer you toward local, in your face writing groups. Or you could just Google. For example if you lived in Colorado Springs we have a Meetup group and something called Pikes Peak Writers.

IMO Fiction Press is useless. Waaaaay too much "noise" and there's zero focus. You can post your stories there--along with millions of other people, but that doesn't mean anyone will see it. It's like an editor's slush pile, except possibly worse because you don't have to spend postage to "submit" a story.

I do a quarterly contest at Anthrofiction Network.

S-


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, that was my impression of fictionpress.  I haven't bothered to post anything there.

So far I'm liking Writers Wrule best.  Authonomy would be my first choice, were it not for the _insane_ focus on having the highest rankings.  That kind of doesn't create a happy community, too much back-biting.

I have pretty much zero interest in contests.  I'm looking for community, not competition.  If I wanted to compete I could just be more active on authonomy.


----------

